# Porting new software liburing from Linux platform to FreeBSD, please.



## zoujiaqing (Apr 1, 2020)

Source code:








						GitHub - axboe/liburing
					

Contribute to axboe/liburing development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




License: MIT

PowerPoint: *Kernel Recipes 2019 - Faster IO through io_uring*








						Kernel Recipes 2019 - Faster IO through io_uring
					

Since the dawn of time, Linux has had to make do with inferior IO interfaces. Native Linux AIO supports only a niche application class (O_DIRECT), and even for…




					www.slideshare.net


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

Have fun: FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 1, 2020)

Better operating systems don't need this. io_uring is only needed to improve slow IO on Linux.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 1, 2020)

This is a library especially designed as a frontend for a proprietary Linux kernel feature; how would you expect this to work on any other OS? I also agree there's probably no need either.


----------



## pyret (Apr 1, 2020)

On December 8, 2019 io_uring performance 40% better than kqueue and epoll ! by you.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

Ah, I thought it looked familiar.

zoujiaqing I suggest you state your case regarding io_uring on the mailing lists and try to convince the kernel developers we need this. Good luck with that.

I'm closing this thread, it's not going to result in anything meaningful.


----------

